# [Solved] mysql/phpmyadmin database connection problems



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

I've installed and configured Apache 2.0.49 and mysql 4.0.18, configured for php, and configured the database using phpmyadmin 4.3.77 on Windows Server 2003 Enterprise. I'm using a linksys DL-604 on a lan. 

When I connect to phpmyadmin on the server, there's no problem. When I connect to phpmyadmin from my work machine with xp pro, either with Mozilla, or IE, I can log in, but can't do anything once there. I also get access denied when I'm trying to set up the mysql database connection in Dreamweaver. Passwords are set, and I'm using them. I've made certain that the passwords match. I can only see the default test database connection as available in Dreamweaver. It's StudioMX I'm using, but not StudioMX 2004. Even though I've created the database, the user, and password, I'm denied access, but as I said, the test database is accessible. That seems to narrow it down to being a mysql problem. 
Has anyone experienced this before?
Thanks.


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

there are pemissions not only as to who can connect, but where they can connect from. Look into the mysql permissions for the host setting. That tells you what IPs a user can connect from. My guess is that you don't have permissions to connect from any machine other than the one that works.


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks, deuce868. It was what you suggested, though it was how I set it in phpmyadmin. I had configured ['PmaAbsoluteUri'] in config.inc.php as localhost instead of the server address, so that gave access to the databases created through it in mysql only locally.


----------

